
Mildred Dresselhaus - stmw
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mildred_Dresselhaus
======
stmw
Just as one particularly notable article about the life of the "Queen of
Carbon" \- [https://www.eecs.mit.edu/news-events/media/dresselhaus-
featu...](https://www.eecs.mit.edu/news-events/media/dresselhaus-featured-
technology-review)

